# Gaggia baby twin- turns itself on



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi

I have a gaggia baby twin and if I leave it on for a while it will suddenly turns itself on to make an espresso and water pours through the group head.

Any thoughts please?

Thanks

Rupert


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

is it possessed


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I have had it exorcised so that shouldnt be the explanation


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nod9889 said:


> I have had it exorcised so that shouldnt be the explanation


Ha ha ," your mother makes coffee in hell...."


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

No idea i'm afraid. If its a dodgy switch its weird that it intermittently comes on. How long does it stay on for?

Alternatively have you tried filling it with holy water?









Any electrical experts on the forum?

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

has to be switch related, gaggiamanualservice might be able to shed some light on this.


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

The baby twin's switches are controlled by circuit board aren't they?? Could be a moisture issue? If you can get to the circuit board you could try a squirt of wd40 over it provided it won't get anywhere where coffee flows


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Lots of electronics and PCB's inside, worth a try with electronics cleaning spray (not WD40) Spray available at Maplin or computer repair shops. I think this may require specialist knowledge.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions... I'll try the spray And holy water..!


----------



## craigdwilliams (May 13, 2014)

Hi there Nod, did you manage to fix the problem? Having the same issue here...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The machine is telling you to make coffee, dont deny the call of coffee!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Craig

I solved this problem by buying a La Spaziale Vivaldi II!! Funny enough I've given the gaggia to a friend who I'm seeing tomorrow so will be able to update you. I think the first step to mending it is to try and get some electric spray from maplin online and find a way to spray that onto the electrical panel at the front that controls the on off switch. If that fails I recommend sourcing a 'for parts' gaggia baby twin - one on eBay at the mo - and replacing that part. There are loads of broken twins around... I think we both should have bought a gaggia classic which has had years of testing! Hope it works out and if I have any more information I'll update you - let me know how you get on


----------



## craigdwilliams (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Nod! I look forward to hearing how you old twin has fared. I think you're right.. Should have gone classic from the start!


----------

